# Are there different loader buckets?



## Ryan R (May 5, 2020)

I just purchased a Ford 3500 with a front loader. I noticed that my bucket barely tilts back to scoop up any dirt. Are there different buckets that would allow me to tilt it back farther or am I just doing it wrong?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

the issue is in the design, and they tilt minimal in the level position because they don't want you dumping your load of whatever on your tractor, or worse yet, in your lap once the loader is at full height. A lot of it equates to the fact that they want the max "roll back" force or "break out" force at or close to the level position because that's where the bucket is trying to get its maximum grip in the dirt, so there's only so much range outside of that point. The larger more industrial machines such as regular loaders have more angled tops on the loader , but are better equipped to handle the increased weight in the bucket design where these smaller tractors and especially the compact utility tractors have reduced weight on account of the 4 wheel drive. They increase the traction, but have reduced weight over regular field tractors.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Other thing is that essentially, you have to roll your bucket up and lift the arms as well as move forward (slowly) keeping the bucket somewhat pushing into the pile as you raise the arms ans roll your bucket when removing material out of a pile. You have to realize that you have more lift power with the bucket roll, than with the lift arms, so when reaching into a pile of material, you have to utilize the lift arms while trying to keep the bucket as flat as possible, then as the lift arms stall, then utilize the rolling action (greater lift capability) of the bucket cylinders while moving forward enough to keep the bucket in the material, but not so much that you cause the bucket tilt to stall. It's a balancing act that will come naturally as you get the hang of it and realize where the strengths and weaknesses of your loader come into play, and how to take advantage of it. Theres a certain height or elevation where your bucket gets maximum lift power. might be 1 foot off the ground, might be 3 feet. One you realize where its at, you can start loading that bucket up to where the material slides off as you lift because its too full. On level ground with no pile, more often than not, you just aren't going to get a full bucket of material.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

It's hard to see in the photo, but the bucket needs a replaceable bolt on wear plate on the bottom edge to extend bucket life and prevent wash boarding the bottom edge.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Might want to be sure you have wear strips or some form of "hard facing" on the underside of the bottom of the bucket in addition to the replacable cutting edge as Ed mentions. You can even get edges with replacable teeth.



Ed Williams said:


> It's hard to see in the photo, but the bucket needs a replaceable bolt on wear plate on the bottom edge to extend bucket life and prevent wash boarding the bottom edge.


----------

